# wind



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

when its windy out should you just stay in the house for squirrels or does the wnd bother them at all? and what kind of terrain do fox squirrels like cause i can seem to find grey squirrels all day but never the big red ones.....thanx


----------



## Doorman (Dec 5, 2005)

In oklahoma as a general rule greys are backwoods squirrels reds like more open country like wooded areas around pastures and other open areas. when I look at an area, if it would make a good city park, then I'm likely to find reds.


----------

